# [solved]Xserver crashes - sony vaio laptop, intel grap. card

## tybros

Please, help me!!!

  Hi,

  I'm sorry if I'm asking about a solved problem, but I really didn't find a suitable solution. I've read a lot of topics, but couldn't solve it.

  I have a sony vaio laptop with a intel graphic card. I still have dual boot on it, because of this problem. In Windows, the graphic card works properly and fine. On the other hand, I can't start Xserver on Gentoo.

  Fisrt of all, in grub screen, image is placed olny in center of screen, like there is a black border around grub screen. When I choose Windows the problem disappear and everything becomes normal. When I choose Gentoo, image never "cover" the entire screen.

  I using the i810 video card driver.

  Here is my lspci, xorg fail log and lsmod.

  Please, help me. I've been stocked in this problem for weeks.

  lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

02:02.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:05.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c475 (rev 80)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)

```

  xorg fail log

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP Wed Feb 13 13:13:20 BRST 2008 i686

Build Date: 30 September 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 13 14:02:33 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "VaioMonitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "IntelCard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c42e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3575 card 104d,8100 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,3577 card 104d,8100 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,3577 card 104d,8100 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2484 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2487 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 42 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2483 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2486 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 104c,8023 card 104d,8100 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 1180,0475 card 3400,0000 rev 80 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1031 card 104d,8100 rev 42 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x23ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:5:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x23ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] rev 4, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xe0000000/19

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xe0080000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.7.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

   915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset i830M found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 1   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 1   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 1   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] 1   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 1   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(**) I810(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(II) I810(0): EAX=0x00004f00, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00000000

(II) I810(0): ESP=0x00000ffa, EBP=0x00000000, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00002000

(II) I810(0): CS=0xc000, SS=0x0100, DS=0x0040, ES=0x0000, FS=0x0000, GS=0x0000

(II) I810(0): EIP=0x00000014, EFLAGS=0x00003200

(II) I810(0): code at 0x000c0014:

 e9 45 15 c5 40 00 a0 0c 30 30 49 42 4d 20 56 47

 41 20 43 6f 6d 70 61 74 69 62 6c 65 20 42 49 4f

(II) stack at 0x00001ffa:

 00 06 00 00 00 32

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

  lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nls_cp437               5632  1 

sg                     18588  0 

nls_iso8859_1           4096  2 

ntfs                   79168  1 

intel_agp              14740  1 

usb_storage            55104  1 

floppy                 40484  0 

rtc                     6936  0 

e100                   22540  0 

mii                     3712  1 e100

ohci1394               23856  0 

ieee1394               50232  1 ohci1394

ata_piix                7300  0 

libata                 69300  1 ata_piix

uhci_hcd               15500  0 

intelfb                31140  0 

agpgart                16456  2 intel_agp,intelfb

usbcore                73608  3 usb_storage,uhci_hcd

```

----------

## rada

make sure 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810"
```

 is in /etc/make.conf and then try 

```
emerge =x11-base/x11-drm-20070314
```

.  Also make sure x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 is installed. Lastly this is in the wrong forum.  It does in desktop environments.

----------

## tybros

 *rada wrote:*   

> make sure 
> 
> ```
> VIDEO_CARDS="i810"
> ```
> ...

 

Yes it is.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> and then try 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok. I'll try it.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also make sure x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 is installed. 
> 
> 

 

Yes, it is.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lastly this is in the wrong forum.  It does in desktop environments.
> 
> 

 

How can i change it?

And thank you very very much.

----------

## rada

don't worry a mod will come eventually and change it. tell me if it works.

----------

## tybros

I did this

```
emerge =x11-base/x11-drm-20070314
```

(Just a note: it was masked for my arch - x86)

And then I loaded drm and i810 modules. But same thing happened :~@#^*$!

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

i810                   13312  0 

drm                    49044  1 i810

nls_iso8859_1           4096  1 

ntfs                   79168  1 

intel_agp              14740  1 

sg                     18588  0 

floppy                 40484  0 

usb_storage            55104  0 

e100                   22540  0 

mii                     3712  1 e100

rtc                     6936  0 

ata_piix                7300  0 

libata                 69300  1 ata_piix

ohci1394               23856  0 

ieee1394               50232  1 ohci1394

uhci_hcd               15500  0 

intelfb                31140  0 

agpgart                16456  3 drm,intel_agp,intelfb

usbcore                73608  3 usb_storage,uhci_hcd

```

----------

## rada

post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## jcat

Agreed, we need to your your xorg.conf

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## tybros

And there it is...

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "us-acentos"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "VaioMonitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "IntelCard"

    Driver      "i810"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "IntelCard"

    Monitor     "VaioMonitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

Once again, thank you very much.

----------

## jcat

Ok, just as a test, do this

```
mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
```

then try running

```
startx
```

The more recent versions os Xorg start without a conf file, this is a good way of testing whether it's your xorg.conf that's wrong ro if it's something else.

Let us know what happens   :Smile: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## tybros

Well, something changed.

  Now, the modules fbdev and vesa is missing. I search for this modules in kernel modules options (make menuconfig), but didn`t find it. Could you tell me how I can install them?

  Here is the xorg fail log:(errors in bold)

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP Wed Feb 13 13:13:20 BRST 2008 i686

Build Date: 30 September 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 17 12:44:47 2008

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c42e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3575 card 104d,8100 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,3577 card 104d,8100 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,3577 card 104d,8100 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2484 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2487 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 42 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2483 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2486 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 104c,8023 card 104d,8100 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 1180,0475 card 3400,0000 rev 80 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1031 card 104d,8100 rev 42 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x23ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:5:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x23ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] rev 4, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xe0000000/19

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xe0080000/19

New driver is "i810"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (55 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Module"

      Load   "extmod"

      Load   "dbe"

      Load   "glx"

      Load   "freetype"

      Load   "type1"

      Load   "record"

      Load   "dri"

   EndSection

   Section "Monitor"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

      Driver   "i810"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

      Driver   "vga"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vga Screen 0" (3)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.7.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

```

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

```

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

```

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

```

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vga_drv.so

(II) Module vga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 4.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

   915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.1) for chipsets: generic

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset i830M found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset generic found

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 1   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 1   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 1   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] 1   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 1   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) I810(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) I810(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(II) I810(0): EAX=0x00004f00, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00000000

(II) I810(0): ESP=0x00000ffa, EBP=0x00000000, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00002000

(II) I810(0): CS=0xc000, SS=0x0100, DS=0x0040, ES=0x0000, FS=0x0000, GS=0x0000

(II) I810(0): EIP=0x00000014, EFLAGS=0x00003200

(II) I810(0): code at 0x000c0014:

 e9 45 15 57 40 00 a0 0c 30 30 49 42 4d 20 56 47

 41 20 43 6f 6d 70 61 74 69 62 6c 65 20 42 49 4f

(II) stack at 0x00001ffa:

 00 06 00 00 00 32

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## jcat

Ok, you shouldn't need FBDEV as far as I know, I presume it's just one of the options xorg-server is trying without a config file.

What you need to do is add "vesa" to your VIDEO_CARDS section in /etc/make.conf

For example, mine looks like this:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"
```

I imageine yours will look lime this:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa"
```

Then you need to

```
emerge -uDNav world
```

That will add the vesa driver (along with anything else that needs updating), it's handy to have anyway.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## tybros

OK. I did all. But fbdev module problem still unsolved.

  xorg fail log:

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP Wed Feb 13 13:13:20 BRST 2008 i686

Build Date: 17 February 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 17 19:55:49 2008

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c4500

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3575 card 104d,8100 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,3577 card 104d,8100 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,3577 card 104d,8100 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2484 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2487 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 42 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2483 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2486 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 104c,8023 card 104d,8100 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 1180,0475 card 3400,0000 rev 80 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1031 card 104d,8100 rev 42 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x23ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:5:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x23ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] rev 4, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xe0000000/19

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xe0080000/19

New driver is "i810"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (55 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Module"

      Load   "extmod"

      Load   "dbe"

      Load   "glx"

      Load   "freetype"

      Load   "type1"

      Load   "record"

      Load   "dri"

   EndSection

   Section "Monitor"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

      Driver   "i810"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

      Driver   "vga"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vga Screen 0" (3)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.7.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vga_drv.so

(II) Module vga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 4.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

   915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.1) for chipsets: generic

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset i830M found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset vesa found

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset generic found

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 1   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 1   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 1   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] 1   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 1   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) I810(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) I810(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(II) I810(0): EAX=0x00004f00, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00000000

(II) I810(0): ESP=0x00000ffa, EBP=0x00000000, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00002000

(II) I810(0): CS=0xc000, SS=0x0100, DS=0x0040, ES=0x0000, FS=0x0000, GS=0x0000

(II) I810(0): EIP=0x00000014, EFLAGS=0x00003200

(II) I810(0): code at 0x000c0014:

 e9 45 15 22 40 00 a0 0c 30 30 49 42 4d 20 56 47

 41 20 43 6f 6d 70 61 74 69 62 6c 65 20 42 49 4f

(II) stack at 0x00001ffa:

 00 06 00 00 00 32

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## tybros

Is the second (EE) in the log.

----------

## tybros

Sorry it isn't in bold.  :Razz: 

----------

## rada

You should be using the i810 driver.  Erase the vbe and vga devices and screens.  In your serverlayout, only have the builtin default i810 screen.

----------

## tybros

I'm using i810 driver, aren't I?

How could I do that?

----------

## tybros

...in xorg.conf.

I'll try.

----------

## tybros

OK. I just used the automatic configuration generated by startx without xorg.conf in my new xorg.conf. Doing also the suggested modificatinos. It looked like this.

xorg.conf:

```

   Section "Module"

      Load   "extmod"

      Load   "dbe"

      Load   "glx"

      Load   "freetype"

      Load   "type1"

      Load   "record"

      Load   "dri"

   EndSection

   Section "Monitor"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

      Driver   "i810"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

#   Section "Device"

#      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

#      Driver   "fbdev"

#   EndSection

#   Section "Screen"

#      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

#      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

#      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

#   EndSection

#   Section "Device"

#      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

#      Driver   "vesa"

#   EndSection

#   Section "Screen"

#      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

#      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

#      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

#   EndSection

#   Section "Device"

#      Identifier   "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

#      Driver   "vga"

#   EndSection

#   Section "Screen"

#      Identifier   "Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

#      Device   "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

#      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

#   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

#      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

#      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

#      Screen   "Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

   EndSection

```

But it doesn't work...

xorg fail log:

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP Wed Feb 13 13:13:20 BRST 2008 i686

Build Date: 17 February 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Feb 18 17:17:50 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c4500

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3575 card 104d,8100 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,3577 card 104d,8100 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,3577 card 104d,8100 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2484 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2487 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 42 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2483 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2486 card 104d,8100 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 104c,8023 card 104d,8100 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 1180,0475 card 3400,0000 rev 80 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1031 card 104d,8100 rev 42 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x23ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:5:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x23ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] rev 4, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xe0000000/19

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xe0080000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.7.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

   915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset i830M found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 1   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 1   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 1   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] 1   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 1   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) I810(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) I810(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(II) I810(0): EAX=0x00004f00, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00000000

(II) I810(0): ESP=0x00000ffa, EBP=0x00000000, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00002000

(II) I810(0): CS=0xc000, SS=0x0100, DS=0x0040, ES=0x0000, FS=0x0000, GS=0x0000

(II) I810(0): EIP=0x00000014, EFLAGS=0x00003200

(II) I810(0): code at 0x000c0014:

 e9 45 15 55 40 00 a0 0c 30 30 49 42 4d 20 56 47

 41 20 43 6f 6d 70 61 74 69 62 6c 65 20 42 49 4f

(II) stack at 0x00001ffa:

 00 06 00 00 00 32

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## tybros

Anyone?? Please, help!!!

----------

## jcat

Your /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't look very complete.

I would back it up

```
cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
```

and then create one from scratch using Xorg's config option.

```
Xorg -configure
```

It should tell you where it creates the new xorg.conf file, then just copy it to the correct location:

```
cp /"somewhere"/xorg.conf."something" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

modify the above command as appropriate   :Wink: 

Then try 

```
startx
```

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## tybros

YEAH!!   :Very Happy: 

  Finally my Xserver works!  

  And this topic saved me!  :Shocked: 

  Thank you all.

  My xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## jcat

So it was VM86?  Glad to here you got it sorted  :Smile: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## tybros

Yes. I'm glad too. Thank you.

----------

